# Eggplant, Prosciutto, Tomato, Mozzarella Sandwich - TNT



## *amy* (Aug 23, 2008)

There isn't much cooking involved, but the flavors are amazing. Can't give you exact amounts. I used what I had on hand. I sliced a baguette in half lengthwise, smeared on a combo of pesto & mayo. I sliced a med size eggplant & brushed the slices with evoo, sprinkled with s&P, then grilled the slices on my indoor grill. Then I sliced two med tomatoes and about a pound of mozzarella cheese. Next, start layering the eggplant, tomato, & mozzarella slices & prosciutto on to the baguette. I removed some of the bread from the loaf. You can add some fresh basil leaves in place of the pesto/mayo. I served the sammie with dilled red potato salad & fruit salad for dessert.


----------



## Jeekinz (Aug 23, 2008)

Sounds great.  Those flavors are right up my alley.


----------



## *amy* (Aug 23, 2008)

Jeekinz said:


> Sounds great. Those flavors are right up my alley.


 
Hope you give it a try. Wanted to mention, re the fruit salad... I've been on a Waldorf salad kick lately. Can't put it down.  I mix chopped apples, chopped celery, grapes, & walnuts together, & made up a dressing of yogurt & honey. Also tried a dressing of lemon yogurt. Just thought I'd throw that in, if anyone would like to try a Waldorf salad.


----------



## Alix (Aug 23, 2008)

Dilled potatoes? Just boiled potatoes tossed with butter and dill? Or is there something more to it?


----------



## *amy* (Aug 24, 2008)

Alix said:


> Dilled potatoes? Just boiled potatoes tossed with butter and dill? Or is there something more to it?


 
My usual red dilled potato salad go-to recipe - Scrub and cut baby red potatoes in chunks (skin on), boil till fork tender, drain & cool.  Add salt & pepper to taste, fold in diced red onion, mayo and/or sour cream & fresh dill.  Place in a bowl & refrigerate till it's nice & cold.  Sometimes I add in a squirt of fresh lemon juice.

Posted a bunch of Pesto recipes, & want to try dill pesto, sun-dried tomato, & the artichoke & lemon pesto for the baby red potato salad.

Another red potato salad I like is this Roasted red potato & Green Bean salad (w feta):

http://www.recipetips.com/recipe-cards/t--2613/roasted-potato-and-green-bean-salad.asp

If you are not not a huge mint fan, you could add fresh parsley.

Yet another red tater salad I like is called Bistro Potato salad similar to this one:

http://www.britishpotatoes.co.uk/bistro-potato-salad/

Can you tell, I like potato salad?


----------

